# Single bed frame to fit....



## lastminute (8 Apr 2018)

Has anyone made a bed frame to fit a gap length of 1.9m.
A store bought one will not fit, ( radiator, skirting board etc).
Any advice re joinery would be most grateful.

Thanks

Gerry


----------



## Adam9453 (8 Apr 2018)

Check you can buy a mattress to suit the space available (allowing for bed frame around it) then make your frame in the timber species and style of your choice. You can use simple bolt together construction (using bed bolts) or traditional joinery depending on your skill set and tools/equipment at your disposal. Bed frames can be as simple or as complicated as you like. Quite a good cheat is buying the sets of sprung slats from ikea as they’re so cheap.


----------



## Hot stuff (8 Apr 2018)

I've made a couple of beds, various sizes and what Adam says regarding the mattress is pretty much where you've got to start from. The construction can be as easy or hard as you want, knock down fittings of some sort are the logical choice to allow moving from room to room and IKEA is indeed a great source of slats.
I used two piece, bolt together corner joints and the result is a very rigid frame. eBay is a good place to start for these, loads of choice there.


----------



## Racers (8 Apr 2018)

I have made two single beds both are still in use today, both with 2x2" posts 1-1/4x3 rails, bare faced tenons set back 1/4 inch from the outside face, glued and dowelled.
Slats from Ikea as they are the cheapest.

I had no problem moving the beds around the house and into rooms etc and they are far stronger glued up.

Pete


----------



## Sideways (8 Apr 2018)

Adam9453":2vinjtub said:


> Quite a good cheat is buying the sets of sprung slats from ikea as they’re so cheap.


And something that would otherwise take so much time and effort to make that I would have settled for plain slats


----------



## GrahamF (17 Apr 2018)

As others have said, start with mattress and build bed around it. Made this one a while ago, with slatted bases and doweled head and foot boards -


----------

